# Myths about babywearing



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

International Babywearing Week is coming up next week, and I'm working on putting together a series of blog posts about babywearing. I want to do one that dispels some common myths about babywearing--I have a few, but would love to hear your feedback on other myths I should include.
Here's what I have:

babywearing is expensive (the fancy wraps/carriers etc)
babywearing is too complicated (tying on wraps, learning different carries, etc)
babywearing is dangerous (baby can fall out, baby isn't secure)
baby will never learn to walk if he's always carried
babywearing isn't possible for someone who has a bad back
it's too hard/heavy
not possible with twins
What other myths can you add to the list?

TIA!


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, there's the ever-popular, "You'll spoil your child by carrying him/her everywhere."


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

that BW is only for babies, and not toddlers


----------



## La Rune (Sep 19, 2008)

* if you BW the baby will never let you put them down
* if the baby falls asleep while being worn they'll never learn to sleep another way
* you can't BW if you're short (seriously, people stop me all the time and tell me I need to stop carrying DD "in that thing" because "she's so big on you")


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Babies don't like to be "smooshed".


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

Babies don't have to be worn facing out to be happy! Quite the reverse, in fact! (I seem to remember even some theories and/or studies about overstimulation for babies worn facing out, but you'd have to look into that. But I got SO many people saying they couldn't wear their baby tummy to tummy b/c the baby "couldn't see anything and wasn't happy". Oh, and I got it for back carries too - people seem to think they have to be sorry for the baby if the baby can "only see the back of your head" because they're not in one of those frame carriers! I even got that one from my dad! DD then begged me to put her on my back in the Ergo again when I did get her down - hehe.)


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Babywearing is a new-fangled idea.
Babywearing is bad for baby's back and leg development.


----------



## babyonmyback (Sep 11, 2006)

Babywearing has in fact been around for a long long time. I love it when Grandmas stop me and say, I wish they had these when I had babies.

My favorite though is that carrying a heavy baby is actually way easier in a baby sling/carrier! "Isn't that baby heavy?" "Yep. But am I uncomfortable? No."


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't mean to be a downer, but some of the myths you listed AREN'T myths.

Babywearing can be dangerous. I've seen babies fall out of carriers when their mamas weren't using them correctly. I was also present when a newborn suffocated while being worn in a cradle hold in a Maya Wrap. It was heartbreaking.

I do know people who can't wear their babies because they have bad backs. This isn't true for everyone who has a bad back, but to say that it's a myth is incorrect.

I am a babywearing advocate, I wore all of my kids when they were babies and toddlers. If I ever had another baby I'd wear him/her, and I encourage people I know to give it a try. But I believe in responsible babywearing, and I think that denying the possible dangers keeps people in the dark about how to use their carriers safely.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

:


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
I was also present when a newborn suffocated while being worn in a cradle hold in a Maya Wrap. It was heartbreaking.

Was the baby okay?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
I don't mean to be a downer, but some of the myths you listed AREN'T myths.

That's why, I assume, she'll be correcting them with the full story, like you do need to learn carefully at first how to wear them in various holds, and while you get used to it you still keep a hand on them for support. Right?


----------



## jegtrioplus1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
I don't mean to be a downer, but some of the myths you listed AREN'T myths.

Babywearing can be dangerous. I've seen babies fall out of carriers when their mamas weren't using them correctly. I was also present when a newborn suffocated while being worn in a cradle hold in a Maya Wrap. It was heartbreaking.


OMG...I am new to this and my LO is only 6 weeks, so please explain how a baby can suffocate in a wrap so I know what to look for or what not to do.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Regarding the "facing out" myth:
Lina refuses to face in to me unless she's asleep or very uncomfortable. She'll arch back and pop off the breast if she's nursing and I try to snuggle her in. We went for a walk when the outside temps had dropped to ~40F with wind and she was unhappy about the cold but wouldn't tuck her head into my coat for a good 15 minutes (she had a little hat on, of course). When we walk around in the wrap in warm weather she pulls her head back as far as she can and/or has it turned to the side to see out. In the pouch, if she can't see she complains and is happy as soon as I adjust it so she can see.

And me and my little brother were the same way. In fact, because of my little brother, my default way to hold older babies is to sit them on my hip facing out.

I think a better way to phrase that one would be "babies can't see anything unless they're facing out"


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Some Koreans and Japanese still believe that back carries in a podaegi, onbu or heko-obi will cause bow-legs, I remember an old Korean grandma telling me this when she saw me toting my newborn on my back...

Granted bow-leggedness is a problem traditionally in those cultures and in others due to the diet and lifestyle and lack of certain nutrients...but nowadays, this isnt a huge problem and is def. not caused by back carries, but some older people really vehemently think it is, because4 thats what they remember from the pre war and post-war years...bow legged toddlers and kids who were worn as babies...


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
I don't mean to be a downer, but some of the myths you listed AREN'T myths.

Babywearing can be dangerous. I've seen babies fall out of carriers when their mamas weren't using them correctly. I was also present when a newborn suffocated while being worn in a cradle hold in a Maya Wrap. It was heartbreaking.


yes this is true, and honestly I think it boils down more to the mom/parents not understanding how to use a carrier. It's a problem with our culture...in other cultures where bwing is still the norm, kids grow up seeing their mums use a carrier and they even do so w/ their dolls so they KNOW how to do it, and in those cultures others will correct a new mom who is say, back carrying in a wrong manner...this culture is NOT like that. This is also why when my son was st ill small I always balked at random people on the street trying to "help me" get my son up on my back-even though i KNEW what I was doing...I also had to content w/ women who really have NO clue how to back carry, have never done it and THINK they can help.
This is VERY dangerous... If your popping your 6mo old on your back and you know what ur doing and your child knows what your doing then having someone apoproach and grab at what your using or your child IS very very very dangerous... (The ONLY times I agreed to have some random stranger help me was when I could guess they were say, Korean or Nigerian or whatever and probably had been exposed to this growing up-i know presumptive but I was always right-happened maybe twice)

also...
I remember when I just started the African sisters at the mosque I attend where a huge help in my learning how to position my newborn on my back properly...it's like second nature to alot of parents out there.

As I mentioned, this second-naturedness doesnt really exist in THIS culture and there are far to few moms like us who KNOW how to do a safe carry and can teach others...

I highly suggest anyone knew seeking out their local BWing group or someone in their community who knows what they r doing, OR finding as many resources as possible.


----------



## caenach (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
In the pouch, if she can't see she complains and is happy as soon as I adjust it so she can see.









:

While I'm sure there are many babies that do not have to be worn facing out in order to be happy, there are certainly others who have a strong preference for a particular position or carry. When I was wearing Mara, I met a woman at the grocery store who said that she tried to wear her five month old (she had an Infantino and a pouch), but because she hadn't started "early enough" (as a newborn), he didn't like it and she had given up on babywearing. From our conversation, though, it turned out that he just hated the cradle carry in the pouch (Mara did too) and that's what she had been using exclusively. In that case, at least, I'm thinking trying some new positions and maybe a different style of carrier would be more helpful than declaring baby position-preference a myth.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grylliade* 
Was the baby okay?

No.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jegtrioplus1* 
OMG...I am new to this and my LO is only 6 weeks, so please explain how a baby can suffocate in a wrap so I know what to look for or what not to do.

First off, the baby in question was a newborn and was being worn in a cradle hold in a Maya wrap, which is a sling. As long as a baby has a clear air path, the baby will be fine. I think that if you are going to wear a newborn in a cradle hold, it's important to check that the baby has a clear air path and that the baby's face doesn't get trapped between your breast and the sling. I don't believe that this is much of an issue with infants who are able to hold their heads up and move independently.

Again, I'm not anti babywearing, but I do think it's important for parents to educate themselves about possible risks. When I had newborns, I wore them in a cradle hold in a sling and didn't have any problems. But now that I know what can happen, I'd be much more hesitant to wear a newborn in a cradle hold.

I do think that a _BWing myths refuted_ factsheet is a good idea, because there are some crazy ideas about BWing out there. It's just important that the factsheet gives the full story.


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

The baby will be crooked if you smoosh him up like that.
The baby doesn't have enough room to spread out and grow.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
I don't mean to be a downer, but some of the myths you listed AREN'T myths.

Babywearing can be dangerous. I've seen babies fall out of carriers when their mamas weren't using them correctly. I was also present when a newborn suffocated while being worn in a cradle hold in a Maya Wrap. It was heartbreaking.

I do know people who can't wear their babies because they have bad backs. This isn't true for everyone who has a bad back, but to say that it's a myth is incorrect.

I am a babywearing advocate, I wore all of my kids when they were babies and toddlers. If I ever had another baby I'd wear him/her, and I encourage people I know to give it a try. But I believe in responsible babywearing, and I think that denying the possible dangers keeps people in the dark about how to use their carriers safely.

Thanks for pointing this out.
Yes, I know that it CAN be dangerous to bw if you don't do it properly--I've always been careful and my punkin has back-arched and tried to flip out a couple of times. I DO plan to address that...I guess I should have said that babywearing isn't _inherently_ dangerous...so long as you do it properly.

I also know that some folks with bad backs etc truly can't wear kids, but many can, and that's what I was going for... I will take care with my wording though, as your points are totally valid.

Perhaps I should call it 'misconceptions about babywearing' rather than 'myths' because you're right, some of these are based in truth (at least in some circumstances!)


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caenach* 







:

While I'm sure there are many babies that do not have to be worn facing out in order to be happy, there are certainly others who have a strong preference for a particular position or carry.

Oh yeah, my baby wanted to be face out by the time he could hold his head up (which was a couple of weeks old btw...) I carried him in the wrap mostly at that age because it gave him full-body support. also I didn't know how to use my sling very well yet







When he was around 3-4m old someone finally showed me the mayawrap videos, and i learned how to put him upright. He was never a cradle-hold kind of kid (although I could slide him into it if he fell asleep...) but by that age I could put him faceing in but up high so he could see over my shoulder a bit, and that worked well.
My sister has a baby just 2m younger than mine, and I made her a (gorgeous) ring sling and taught her how to use it and all that, but they never got into it much...My brother (baby's uncle) used it just fine, but not so much my sister...she said her baby didn't start young enough or was one who got touched-out, but sometimes I think maybe it was my sister who got touched-out. He's a happy kid and all that, but just didn't get worn all that much...I think she's willing to give it another try with the next one though.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I also want to mention that I think babywearing CAN be difficult an takes commitment, like breastfeeding. For some mamas it can be a challenge to get their LO to like to be worn vs. held. Also, it takes commitment to learn how to use many of the different carriers and to find what works for you. I can see many people giving up in the middle of that process.

For example, I had the hardest time with my ring sling at first. I almost gave up. I had to read a lot of tips on the babywearer and practice many times before it became easier for me. Also, wrapping can be a challenge. For all of my carriers (and I've tried slings, wraps, SSC and mei tais) I've needed to watch many youtube video demonstrations, read about how to use them from other mamas on the net and tweak over and over to get the proper fit. Maybe it's my dd that is the challenge vs. the babywearing.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

No, I was a BW advocate TOTALLY and my youngest 2 had to learn to like the sling and appreciate being close to mom. They both loved being held, but my arms would fall off and I had other children who needed my attention.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote:

First off, the baby in question was a newborn and was being worn in a cradle hold in a Maya wrap, which is a sling. As long as a baby has a clear air path, the baby will be fine. I think that if you are going to wear a newborn in a cradle hold, it's important to check that the baby has a clear air path and that the baby's face doesn't get trapped between your breast and the sling.
I was told that you should be able to fit two fingers between baby's chin and chest when doing cradle hold. I was also told that it is best to position baby upright and NOT in the cradle hold for exactly this reason - it is very difficult to position in cradle hold without crushing chin to chest. I don't have the link but there was a study done measuring blood oxygen in babies while being worn - the babies in the cradle hold had decreased oxygen compared with the upright positions. I think this is a very common mistake.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I posted my list of myths here on my blog, if anyone is interested in seeing them.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
I posted my list of myths here on my blog, if anyone is interested in seeing them.









It rocks!


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
It rocks!

why thank you!















i've been posting about babywearing all week...and we're not done yet!


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

There are a whole bunch in comments on this page (about Julia Roberts and her baby in an Ergo). I was a bit stunned. Luckily, it has been taken care of by previous posters. I am so only in touch with like-minded people that I was shocked at the vehemence of some of the comments.


----------



## Zucchini (Sep 14, 2007)

I've had to learn to stop reading comments on sites like that for just that reason. The mamas who can correct THOSE misconceptions are stronger than I!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

OK, late to the conversation, but:

The thing is, babywearing isn't dangerous; _incorrect_ babywearing CAN be dangerous, just like incorrect breastfeeding or incorrect formula feeding or incorrect carseat use can be dangerous. The difference is that we don't have the cultural knowledge about babywearing, so 1) it's unusual and 2) people often don't get it right (a la Infantino carriers and overlarge pouches). Babies die in strollers and cribs, but no one runs around saying those should be banned (well, ok, some really radical people probably do








), whereas if ANYONE has heard about ANY incident with an "unusual" practice like babywearing (or breastfeeding or not circumcising or homebirth), they're going to paint the entire practice negatively. Which is why it's worthy to call it a myth and to counteract it with the truth (properly done, it's not only safe but protective).


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Your blog post was great.


----------



## Live~Laugh~Love (Dec 21, 2004)

Your blog is cute... GREAT job... I didnt enter to win the diaper cause I dont have many funny stories... BUT very nice of you to give it someone, very sweet hon

Alycia


----------

